# Crumpets



## Adzi (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading through the threads, Oats tend to be the choice for breakfast but i'm wondering if crumpets could be an alternative for when i get bored of Porrige. Reading off the packet, 3 crumpets provides you with 300 cals, 10g protein, 60g Carbs (4g Sugar) and 1.5g Fat (0.3g sat fat).

Any good???


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

not really as its made outta white flour tends to bloat but also turn to sugar quick

u could try oatabix, mini oatabix or museli


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Bodybuilders don't get bored of oats...!


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

i bath in em and make my own face scrub


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Potato cakes are for winners !!! Id take a potato cake over a crumpet any day of the week.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fxleisure said:


> Bodybuilders don't get bored of oats...!


mmmmmmmm oats are AWESOME (wish i could eat them hahahahaha dam keto) :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

damn i was hoping someone would come on and say crumpets were the undiscovered gold of bodybuilding lol

damn!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> damn i was hoping someone would come on and say crumpets were the undiscovered gold of bodybuilding lol
> 
> damn!


mmmmmmmmmm crumptets with peanut butter and or banana

OMFG LUSH :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Tescos wholemeal muffins with cottage cheese are pretty good.

Asda wholemeal muffins are way too dry IMO, and akin to chewing cardboard.

J


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

we have these back home but dont think you stinky english do


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissBC said:


> mmmmmmmmmm crumptets with peanut butter and or banana
> 
> OMFG LUSH :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:





MissBC said:


> we have these back home but dont think you stinky english do


FFS you!!! what you tryin to do to me here,am 5 days out and you start flaunting crumpet about!!! ordinarily i would defo not complain at BC crumpet flauntage but this is KILLIN ME!!! :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> FFS you!!! what you tryin to do to me here,am 5 days out and you start flaunting crumpet about!!! ordinarily i would defo not complain at BC crumpet flauntage but this is KILLIN ME!!! :lol:


should i put non crumpet related baps on here instead :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm in the huff,dont talk to me,all i can think about now is crumpets with butter and jam on them..........


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> i'm in the huff,dont talk to me,all i can think about now is crumpets with butter and jam on them..........


 :crying: :crying:

i showed you boobage so that should make you never get in the huff with me........................


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Ive got myself into the habit of having a toasted rasin bagel with peanut butter and jam on before i go to bed. mmmmmmmm


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

damn you and your get out of huff free bappage!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BrokenBack said:


> Ive got myself into the habit of having a toasted rasin bagel with peanut butter and jam on before i go to bed. mmmmmmmm


OH FOR THE LOVE OF GOD STOP IT!!!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> damn you and your get out of huff free bappage!!!


 :thumb:

(.) (.)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this is the general section....i am feeling very weak......otherwise i would retort with something so filth oriented i would get a 2 week ban.

but instead i'm running to the bathroom every 5 minutes p1ssing my insides out cos of all the water!!!

i'll get you back.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

why not make pancakes or waffles if you have a waffle grill/iron

6 egg whites plus 1 whole egg and beat, then add 50g grinded oats(so its like flour if grinding yourself i use myproteins) and beat again. then add in 1 scoop whey(i use choc but any would be nice) then beat again till get a batter like consistency. then i add cinamon,nutmeg and giner and beat again.

i make pancakes using 1 cal spray it makes 4 then put a drizzle of diabetic sugar free maple syrup or sugar free jam and roll. makes 4 very healthy and ideal for breaky i am using them now while dieting but will continue to use when bulk as i dnt have a love for eggs.

I am going to purchase a waffle maker tho so i can have a go with that. takes me 10 mins max each morning and its my fave meal of the day.

if bulking can add raisens etc or peanut butter and bananas or any type of fruit.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> i'll get you back.


im counting on it :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> why not make pancakes or waffles if you have a waffle grill/iron
> 
> 6 egg whites plus 1 whole egg and beat, then add 50g grinded oats(so its like flour if grinding yourself i use myproteins) and beat again. then add in 1 scoop whey(i use choc but any would be nice) then beat again till get a batter like consistency. then i add cinamon,nutmeg and giner and beat again.
> 
> ...


you,my friend, are a god,i see these featuring in my carb up oooooooh yes......



MissBC said:


> im counting on it :whistling:


 

4 weeks missy,then weeman is back to full strength........


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman very tasty mate i have used choc whey, choc mint and choc orange. i just either drizzle some diabetic maple syrup or jam down the middle but on my refeed day i have real honey or real jam and peanut butter then roll em up with choped banana on top.

i always sprinkle cinamon and splenda on top of them as well. these are going to be my breakfast forever i reckon as they are a good way for me to eat eggs instead of just a shake as scrambled/fried egg does nothing for me.

i get the diabetic stuff from

http://www.avidlite.co.uk/acatalog/Syrups.html?gclid=CKCO5MPQ7pkCFQaA3godCDZJQw

which could also be used in making health flapjacks for when you carb up also mate.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

given out to much reps today mate,i owe you,cant wait to try these.

i actually make just whey protein pancakes sometimes tho dont sound as good as yours goes like this-

100g prot powder

3 egg whites

150ml water

basically beat the eggwhites till they are stiff,put your whey in a mixing bowl and add the water,mix until a kind of light paste,get the beaten egg whites and fold them into the whey mix,pour desired amount of mix into pan and fry them 

carb free fat free pancakes


----------



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> why not make pancakes or waffles if you have a waffle grill/iron
> 
> 6 egg whites plus 1 whole egg and beat, then add 50g grinded oats(so its like flour if grinding yourself i use myproteins) and beat again. then add in 1 scoop whey(i use choc but any would be nice) then beat again till get a batter like consistency. then i add cinamon,nutmeg and giner and beat again.
> 
> ...


I never get bored of your dietary creativeness Hilly mate... keep it up! Reps your way :thumbup1:


----------



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> given out to much reps today mate,i owe you,cant wait to try these.
> 
> i actually make just whey protein pancakes sometimes tho dont sound as good as yours goes like this-
> 
> ...


You to Weeman :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman said:


> given out to much reps today mate,i owe you,cant wait to try these.
> 
> i actually make just whey protein pancakes sometimes tho dont sound as good as yours goes like this-
> 
> ...


interesting weeman ill give these a go 2night before i go to bed and have a play as i like experimenting.

thnks pal


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Manticore said:


> I never get bored of your dietary creativeness Hilly mate... keep it up! Reps your way :thumbup1:


haha thnks mate its down to being a fatty when i was younger and working with a good french chef for a couple of mon ths when i lived in spain.

The fatty inside me is always trying to get out so i have to find ways of keeping him happy.

At the moment im working on a cheescake made with oatcakes as the base with mascaponi cheese and sugar free maple syrup or jam for a topping. just need to play with it a bit.

ohh and also trying to find a healthy way of making oatcakes with a bit of flavouring in like the nairn ones but without the sugar.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> interesting weeman ill give these a go 2night before i go to bed and have a play as i like experimenting.
> 
> thnks pal


you can always add some splenda into the whey mix and replace the water with 150ml skimmed milk,makes it all taste a lot better when your not needing to be ultra strict


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

this is only my last 2 weeks of dieting mate then im switching over the bulk so im being ultra strict still as if i was going the show see how much fat i can shift.

another good idea mate would be unsweetend light soya tesco do its like 48 cals per 200ml. im using it on my cheat days as im removing all cow milk from my diet permanantly.

you cant drink the stuff in a glass but for stuff like this and with your oats its bang on


----------



## Adzi (Oct 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> damn i was hoping someone would come on and say crumpets were the undiscovered gold of bodybuilding lol
> 
> damn!


Me Too!!! lol Back to the drawing board! How about Alpen - Oats, rasins and nuts in it???


----------

